# Banana Plant trimming



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Do you trim off the long surface leaves or keep them?

Are there any advantages or disadvantages to either leaving them or trimming them back?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I always remove them as they shadow the rest of the tank, otherwise I would leave them. Haven't had any problems cutting them back to date.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks Giancarlo. I was just worried that trimming them back might do away with the possibility of them ever flowering.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh, that could likely be the case, if your goal is to have it flower I'd say leave the floating leaves alone. Mine has flowered several times but I also let the tank overgrow itself from time to time...

Giancarlo


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You can also leave one or two leaves on the surface and trim the others when they get too high. That'll get the plant thinking it can reach the surface to put out a flower, but will also keep the plant from getting too unruly. 

Best,
Phil


----------

